# pasarlo(a) mal / pasárselo(a) mal (pasar)



## parieurfou

Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me traduire l'expression suivante: "la pasa mal por"?

par exemple: eva lo pasa mal por juan

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Parieurfou et bienvenue parmi nous !

Pasarlo mal: en baver, souffrir.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## parieurfou

Merci pour ta réponse rapide Gévy

Donc en gros: Gisela lo pasa mal por Julito, ca signifie que Gisela a des sentiments pour Julito?

:'(


----------



## Fleur de Liz

"Lo pasa Mal por"

Ça veut dire traverser un moment mal à cause de qulequ'un. Esc-ce que peux je te demander d'où tu as trouvé cette phrase là?


----------



## parieurfou

C'est le titre d'une page :
Confesiones en el jardin: Gisela lo pasa mal por Julito*

*Je ne suis pas non plus sur d'avoir bien compris la phrase suivante :
Gisela le cuenta a Almudena que está intentando no acercarse mucho a Julito ni tener roce porque no quiere sufrir. “Lo he pasado muy mal. Me han echo tanto daño que no soy capaz de demostrar los sentimientos”. La conversación termina cuando el canario sale al jardín.


----------



## Fleur de Liz

Bien, “Lo he pasado muy mal. Me han echo tanto daño que no soy capaz de demostrar los sentimientos"  veut dire que Julito a fait souffrir Gisela. Julito a nuit à Gisel qu'elle ne pense pas d'etre capable de montrer leur sentiments.

Et je dois dire que tu as un bon espagol. felicitation pour ça.


----------



## Pinairun

Ce n'est pas Julito qui a nuit Gisela, mais qui est probablement tombé son amoureux.
 Gisela, qui a été blessée par un autre, a peur de lui montrer ses sentiments.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Cuidado: qui a nui à.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Alejandrogm84

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Hola a todos,

quisiera saber si alguien me podría echar una mano. Necesito decirle algo a una persona y no sé muy bien cómo expresarme en francés. Necesitaría saber cómo puedo decir en francés "Lo estoy pasando francamente mal".
Muchísimas gracias a todo el que me pueda echar un cable. Para mí es muy importante.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Buenas tardes:
Le puedes decir : je me sens (franchement) mal.


----------



## jprr

Bonsoir,

- Je passe / je vis  un [très] mauvais moment
- Je suis dans      une sale période / un mauvais moment / une période franchement pas drôle.
- Pour moi en ce moment les choses vont franchement mal.


----------



## Alejandrogm84

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses. Le plus difficile à exprimer dans une langue étrangère est toujours ce qui nous touche le plus près. Je remarque quand même la grand différence aussi existant entre l'espagnol et le français dans le domaine des sentiments et passions. Je vous en remercie encore.


----------



## Llibertat71

Hola a todos,
en un contexto de dos amigos que se cuentan sus experiencias fuera de casa, uno le dice al otro que "lo está pasando muy mal". Cómo se podría traducir eso en francès? Sólo se me ocurre lo más simple: "il n'était pas bien".

Gracias


----------



## Anasola

Hola,

ça se passe très mal pour lui

Espera otros avisos


----------



## Joan bolets

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
¿Cómo se puede traducir ?

He olvidado mi tabaco a casa de los vecinos y me lo paso mal...


----------



## marij

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Estoy haciendo traducciones de unas entrevistas que realice para una investigacion.

La persona con la que estoy hablando me comenta sobre las personas que vienen a hacer trabajo voluntario en la asociacion

" los jovenes del norte que vienen por primera vez y caen cruditos de su universidad de E. Unidos aca, salvo que sea un chico que ya haya tenido otras experiencias, no la *pasa bien* y nosotros tampoco. Porque por ahi viene con el impetu de que quiere aprender y esto no es un curso o las condiciones de vida le resultan un poco precarias"

Como traducirian pasar bien en ese contexto? 

Yo pense en " _ne passe pas un bon moment"_ - pero no se trata de un momento sino mas bien de un _séjour_ y pasar bien en espaniol es mas general tambien.
Gracias!


----------



## sebagude

Entonces podría ser: ils n'ont pas un bon séjour


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Creo que es algo mucho más general que el momento o la estancia. 

La idea es: 

- *pour les jeunes du nord .... ce n'est pas facile*.

En mi opinión, habrá que trabajar alrededor de esa idea.


----------



## sebagude

Por la informalidad del relato "c'est pas facile" no queda mal, pero me parece que semánticamente tendrías problemas con el fragmento siguiente: "nosotros tampoco". 

A no ser de que hagás algo como: "c'est pas facile pour lui et pas encore pour nous".


----------



## jprr

Víctor Pérez said:


> Creo que es algo mucho más general que el momento o la estancia.
> 
> La idea es:
> 
> - *pour les jeunes du nord .... ce n'est pas facile*.
> 
> En mi opinión, habrá que trabajar alrededor de esa idea.


Totalement d'accord.
... c'est [un moment] difficile / pénible/ pas marrant, et pour nous aussi / également.


----------



## galizano

Una pregunta de un "no nativo"¿ Por qué "  no la pasa bien" va en singular ,ya que se trata de "los jovenes" ? A mi parecer ,hay algo que no encaja con la concordancia en toda la oración .
De hecho , el chico que tiene experiencias la pasa bien .  ¿ Me equivoco? 
La frase la veo más bien así: Los jovenes del norte que vienen...............no la pasan bien ......................Porque ahi vienen............de que quieren.........les resultan .


----------



## Víctor Pérez

sebagude said:


> Por la informalidad del relato "c'est pas facile" no queda mal, pero me parece que semánticamente tendrías problemas con el fragmento siguiente: "nosotros tampoco".
> 
> A no ser de que hagás algo como: "c'est pas facile pour lui et pas encore pour nous".



No creo que haya mayor problema, *sebagude*:

*- pour les jeunes du nord et pour nous mêmes.... ce n'est pas facile.
*


----------



## marij

Gracias a todos por sus ideas! El problema para la frase es que no hay una traduccion literal que incluya en buen sentido lo que es _pasarla bien  _en espaniol.
Tendre que hacer una nota al pie en ese caso explicando la proporcion de sentido que cambia haciendo una traduccion del tipo _
ça ne se passe pas bien pour eux 
ça dévient un moment dur
n'ont pas un bon séjour

_El desafio para quienes hacemos investigacion en cs. sociales es intentar dejar el sentido de lo planteado de la forma mas neta posible. La idea es no perder el valor simbolico de las palabras y hacer referencia al universo simbolico de la persona de la que hablamos. Es por eso que acudi a ustedes, y les agradezco su tiempo e ideas!

Que tengan linda semana!

pd: En cuanto a tu aclaracion Galizano, en la lengua oral no hay siempre  construcciones correctas de las frases. En este caso el verbo pasa bien  corresponde al sujeto el chico. Teniendo en cuenta solo esa frase, el  pensamiento estaria bien construido.


----------



## jprr

aussi :
passer un sale moment / une sale période


----------



## galizano

......ce n'est pas facile et pour nous non plus .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,





galizano said:


> Una pregunta de un "no nativo"¿ Por qué "  no  la pasa bien" va en singular ,ya que se trata de "los jovenes" ?


En Amérique *-la* a été chosi, en Espagne *-lo*, pour cette expression. Pourquoi ? Évolution du langage...
Ni le *-la* ni le *-lo* ne représente rien de concret ici : un moment, une situation, un événement, des circonstances...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Hokuto

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola!! Quería preguntar si la frase "Que mal que la estoy pasando" está bien escrita en francés de este modo: Que mal que je suis passant

Muchas gracias!!


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hokuto said:


> Quería preguntar si la frase "Que mal que la estoy pasando" está bien escrita en francés de este modo: Que mal que je suis passant



Por si te sirve de algo, "lo estoy pasando mal" se puede decir *je traverse une mauvaise passe*.


----------

